# Work resumes on Wyndham timeshare in Las Vegas



## Karen G (May 18, 2013)

Wyndham is starting work again  on a stalled multi-story building just west of the I-15 near the Rio.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 18, 2013)

I thought that people were posting their resumes on the walls of the Wyndham Grand Desert timeshare when I read your thread title.


----------



## ricoba (May 18, 2013)

That's good to see them get the project up and going again.  More jobs for locals is always a good thing. 

Just curious about the location.  Twain & the I-15 is pretty much an industrial area. (I can't picture right now, where the tower is, though I know it will be "behind" the Rio). The neighborhood won't have a "resort" feel to it.


----------



## timeos2 (May 18, 2013)

ricoba said:


> That's good to see them get the project up and going again.  More jobs for locals is always a good thing.
> 
> Just curious about the location.  Twain & the I-15 is pretty much an industrial area. (I can't picture right now, where the tower is, though I know it will be "behind" the Rio). The neighborhood won't have a "resort" feel to it.



While it is good to see some true, ground up new construction purpose built timeshare come back this location being abandoned due to outside influences had been the luckiest thing to happen to Wyndham in a long time. Now they are reopening perhaps the worst location in all of Vegas proposed as a timeshare. 

As you note this is an industrial and "adult entertainment" district far removed from anything anyone wants to do or visit in LV.  It will be an oasis of development among empty lots & less than desirable, older non-touristy properties. Why they ever thought this was a good place to offer a fancy timeshare development is beyond me.  It makes the isolated and nearly stand alone HGVC on Las Vegas Blvd, surrounded by abandoned or closed projects, look positively glowing!  

Anyone that gets offered the "opportunity" to own at this new resort had better paln on staying elsewhere or enjoy being locked down in the confines of the resort property. What a mistake this is for Wyndham.


----------



## Karen G (May 18, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Now they are reopening perhaps the worst location in all of Vegas proposed as a timeshare.
> 
> As you note this is an industrial and "adult entertainment" district far removed from anything anyone wants to do or visit in LV.


Have you actually seen where this site is? I wouldn't characterize it quite as awful as you describe. If this link works, take a look and zoom in on the site which is just north of the Rio parking lots on Twain east of Polaris. It is directly west of the Mirage across the I-15 freeway.

While it doesn't seem like a good location to walk to the Strip because you'd have to cross the freeway somewhere, it would be a very short drive to the casinos with easy access to the free self-parking structures behind the casinos.  I don't think it's that's bad a location.


----------



## ricoba (May 18, 2013)

So, I look at Karen's link with the map and see the site @ Twain & Polaris, directly north of the Rio parking lot as Karen noted.  You can zoom in and then switch to street view to see the unfinished tower.

John, I agree this is not a resort area, but it's not the adult zone, that's more further north on Industrial on the east side of the I-15.  

From the picture, on Google maps street view, it's more of an empty zone.  You would need a car for sure.  I am not even sure if I'd walk to the Rio at night from this spot.  You can also drive directly to the backside of the Mirage and Forum Shops taking Twain till it turns into Stan Marlin and you can see the Forum Shops Valet sign on street view.


----------



## CO skier (May 19, 2013)

ricoba said:


> ...  The neighborhood won't have a "resort" feel to it.



This location is on the "wrong" side of the tracks (I-15).  Anyone who ventures from the Las Vegas Strip to Palace Station or Rio, quickly returns to the Strip; west of I-15 just doesn't have the "Vegas" feel to it.

As inconvenient as the Wyndham Grand Desert is to the Strip, it is far superior to this new location, which may earn the nickname of "Wyndham Grand Disaster."  Since it will undoubtedly be brought online at higher point costs per stay versus the Grand Desert, this new location may eventually earn the distinction of being the least occupied property in the Wyndham system.  A bad location in an over-built location _is_ a prescription for disaster.

Whoever chose this site for Wyndham must have never set foot in Las Vegas, and just looked at a Google map thinking, "... ehhh, close enough to the Las Vegas Strip, the price is right, let's do it."

Then again, Wyndham just has to sell the points from this new property; it really does not matter to them whether or not anyone actually chooses to stay there.  Buy cheap land -- build resort -- sell inflated points -- stock price goes up -- unlike a hotel, occupancy rate does not matter, because Maintenance Fees are being paid by the points owners whether they stay at the home resort or elsewhere in the system.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2013)

And with Club Wyndham access they dont even have to sell points based here..They can just lose this place in the Club.

Having said that and read all the above comments. I stayed at Grand Desert a year ago. It was my first visit to Las Vegas. I didnt have a car and I used taxi and limo services to go to the strip and the resort shuttle bus to go to Fremont Street. Grand Desert provides a taxi stand and there was never any wait. and the price was right. I even took the limo to the drug store, where I bought groceries and booze. I didnt miss a Strip location a bit

Resorts are, by their very definition, destinations in and of themselves. At a proper resort you never have to leave the property to have a fine vacation. Grand Desert has a very nice pool area and even a bar with gambling machines. Now that Ive been to Vegas once, my next trip I wont need to leave Grand Desert at all, except for a dinner out once or twice, and unless there is a show that I just have to see.  I suspect the new location will work just as well for me and lots of other Wyndham owners. especially owners that bring their kids on vacation


----------



## Karen G (May 19, 2013)

CO skier said:


> This location is on the "wrong" side of the tracks (I-15).  Anyone who ventures from the Las Vegas Strip to Palace Station or Rio, quickly returns to the Strip; west of I-15 just doesn't have the "Vegas" feel to it.
> . . . .
> 
> Whoever chose this site for Wyndham must have never set foot in Las Vegas, and just looked at a Google map thinking, "... ehhh, close enough to the Las Vegas Strip, the price is right, let's do it."


I find it amusing to consider the perceptions people have about Las Vegas.  There is so much more here than just the Strip and it's kind of sad that more visitors don't take advantage of the interesting places around here.  

I rather like some of the places west of I-15. I always have a good time at the Palms, which is just a couple of blocks beyond the Rio. The venue for concerts there is excellent and the food in their buffet and 24-hour cafe is really good. There is Red Rock Canyon and the new Wet 'n Wild water park opens next week. Outdoor summer theater  at Bonnie Springs near Red Rock Canyon starts next month.

I don't own Wyndham so I have no personal interest in their resorts, but if this new place has a great pool, nice landscaping, beautiful rooms, and decent service,  it seems to me it would a nice place to stay with very convenient access to the freeway, the Strip, and all the other great stuff there is to do here.


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I find it amusing to consider the perceptions people have about Las Vegas.  There is so much more here than just the Strip and it's kind of sad that more visitors don't take advantage of the interesting places around here.
> 
> I rather like some of the places west of I-15. I always have a good time at the Palms, which is just a couple of blocks beyond the Rio. The venue for concerts there is excellent and the food in their buffet and 24-hour cafe is really good. There is Red Rock Canyon and the new Wet 'n Wild water park opens next week. Outdoor summer theater  at Bonnie Springs near Red Rock Canyon starts next month.
> 
> I don't own Wyndham so I have no personal interest in their resorts, but if this new place has a great pool, nice landscaping, beautiful rooms, and decent service,  it seems to me it would a nice place to stay with very convenient access to the freeway, the Strip, and all the other great stuff there is to do here.



I agree, there is lots more to Vegas than the Strip. 

But, I also like it that the vast majority of the tourists stay on the Strip.  It keeps the other places more locals friendly and less crowded or touristy.


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2013)

Saying that visitors "should" be interested in places other than the strip is OK but the fact is that the Strip is where the majority want to be most of the time. It reminds me of the fact that I feel people who limit their view/visits to Orlando to the grounds of Disney are seeing less than 30% of what they should enjoy in Orlando. Even those that limt themselves to the big Parks only are missing out. But that won't change the fact that most people are drawn to Orlando by the lure of Disney (and in LV case the Strip) and our feelings that they miss out aren't about to change that. So properties that are out of the immediate vicinity of those draws aren't going to be anywhere near as popular or in demand as those that are closer or in them.  It's just the way things are.


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Saying that visitors "should" be interested in places other than the strip is OK but the fact is that the Strip is where the majority want to be most of the time. It reminds me of the fact that I feel people who limit their view/visits to Orlando to the grounds of Disney are seeing less than 30% of what they should enjoy in Orlando. Even those that limt themselves to the big Parks only are missing out. But that won't change the fact that most people are drawn to Orlando by the lure of Disney (and in LV case the Strip) and our feelings that they miss out aren't about to change that. So properties that are out of the immediate vicinity of those draws aren't going to be anywhere near as popular or in demand as those that are closer or in them.  It's just the way things are.



I believe you are spot on. 

The State of Nevada tries to get people up and out of Vegas to see the other sites, but the reality is people come to Vegas (the Orlando analogy is also true regarding the theme parks) to see Las Vegas Blvd and maybe Downtown.  Our feelings about it won't change their desires or intentions.

Having said that though, I am very happy to visit and live in Vegas without ever hardly going to the Strip.  In fact, I am looking forward to heading back "home" to Vegas tonight after my two weeks here in CA.  I am thankful my Vegas experience is far more than just LV Blvd.


----------



## roadtriper (May 20, 2013)

I don't think the location is going to be as troublesome as the Market! 280 more timeshare units there, Hilton with all the new inventory at Elara, Orange Lake renovating 200 +/- units at the Desert Club for active sales, Trump Towers, etc. etc.  
I've heard that the sales folks at the desert Club are trying to get 40K for a 2 bedroom!?    the economy is getting better, But...
Plus LV is already an over built market.

and quite frankly, I've enjoyed the past 4-5 years where there wasn't a Timeshare Pimp every 15 feet!


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2013)

roadtriper said:


> I don't think the location is going to be as troublesome as the Market! 280 more timeshare units there, Hilton with all the new inventory at Elara, Orange Lake renovating 200 +/- units at the Desert Club for active sales, Trump Towers, etc. etc.
> I've heard that the sales folks at the desert Club are trying to get 40K for a 2 bedroom!?    the economy is getting better, But...
> Plus LV is already an over built market.
> 
> and quite frankly, I've enjoyed the past 4-5 years where there wasn't a Timeshare Pimp every 15 feet!



I am not 100% sure, but I believe Wyndham markets itself as a drive to location.  While lots of TUGGERS come from lots of places to visit Vegas, the primary source of Vegas tourists is still Californians, many of whom drive in for a weekend away.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2013)

I had the opportunity to drive by the location today as we were driving from the Trump International to The Palms by way of Industrial Rd. to Twain to Valley View to Flamingo to the Palms. Now that I've seen it "up close and personal" I think it's really an excellent location.  It took us about 3-4 minutes to drive from the entrance to Nordstrom's at Fashion Show Mall, which is opposite Trump International Hotel, to the front of the Wyndham construction site.  This location will afford excellent access to the casinos on the west side of the Strip from the back side with not a lot of traffic.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 26, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Saying that visitors "should" be interested in places other than the strip is OK but the fact is that the Strip is where the majority want to be most of the time. It reminds me of the fact that I feel people who limit their view/visits to Orlando to the grounds of Disney are seeing less than 30% of what they should enjoy in Orlando. Even those that limt themselves to the big Parks only are missing out. But that won't change the fact that most people are drawn to Orlando by the lure of Disney (and in LV case the Strip) and our feelings that they miss out aren't about to change that. So properties that are out of the immediate vicinity of those draws aren't going to be anywhere near as popular or in demand as those that are closer or in them.  It's just the way things are.



It's like the going on a beach vacation and the difference between being on the beach,within walking distance to the beach and being a short drive from the beach.


----------



## timeos2 (May 26, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> It's like the going on a beach vacation and the difference between being on the beach,within walking distance to the beach and being a short drive from the beach.



But it's also a non-beach location sitting next to the sewage treatment plant on one side and an abandoned steel mill on the other vs one located next to a State Park and an upscale shopping area.  Where this dog is squatting is no State Park....


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> But it's also a non-beach location sitting next to the sewage treatment plant on one side and an abandoned steel mill on the other vs one located next to a State Park and an upscale shopping area.  Where this dog is squatting is no State Park....


 Next time you get to Las Vegas, please drive by this location and see for yourself where it's located. It's much closer to the center of the Strip (LV Blvd. & Flamingo) than the Wyndham Grand Desert with nary a sewage treatment plant or abandoned steel mill anywhere near it!


----------



## timeos2 (May 26, 2013)

Karen G said:


> Next time you get to Las Vegas, please drive by this location and see for yourself where it's located. It's much closer to the center of the Strip (LV Blvd. & Flamingo) than the Wyndham Grand Desert with nary a sewage treatment plant or abandoned steel mill anywhere near it!



I was just there 3 weeks ago & stopped at the site. It is isolated on the far end of the Rio property (and not the "active" section". Whereas we have regularly walked from GD to the Strip I wouldn't think about the trek under the interstate and along that forsaken area to get to the strip.  Would you walk to the RIO from the strip? It's even a less desirable - albeit a little shorter - trip to this future "resort".  

It will sell only to those that never plan to stay there or who look at distances not realizing what type of area they will have to traverse if they ever actually traveled it on foot. There are SO many better areas they could have picked up - this was obviously dirt cheap land (and for a reason).   There is no way to even make a pigs foot out of this horses rear end location.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Would you walk to the RIO from the strip?


No, I wouldn't because I wouldn't want to cross the freeway. If you approached the construction site from the Rio on Flamingo, it would seem like it's far away. But if you approach it driving from the direction I described from the north along the back road you would have seen how close it is to the back of the Mirage and Caesar's Palace. It's definitely a location where one would want a car and with a car it is in a very convenient spot.

But, to each his own. I guess I see things a bit differently since I live here rather than as a visitor to the Strip.


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> But it's also a non-beach location sitting next to the sewage treatment plant on one side and an abandoned steel mill on the other vs one located next to a State Park and an upscale shopping area.  Where this dog is squatting is no State Park....



That's a proven Wyndham formula. They have done quite well at National Harbor which is just downriver from the Blue Plains sewage treatment plant


----------



## dougp26364 (May 26, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> I was just there 3 weeks ago & stopped at the site. It is isolated on the far end of the Rio property (and not the "active" section". Whereas we have regularly walked from GD to the Strip I wouldn't think about the trek under the interstate and along that forsaken area to get to the strip.  Would you walk to the RIO from the strip? It's even a less desirable - albeit a little shorter - trip to this future "resort".
> 
> It will sell only to those that never plan to stay there or who look at distances not realizing what type of area they will have to traverse if they ever actually traveled it on foot. There are SO many better areas they could have picked up - this was obviously dirt cheap land (and for a reason).   There is no way to even make a pigs foot out of this horses rear end location.



There are a few Vegas resorts not really close to the strip or within walking distance. They appeal to those who want to vacation in Vegas without being in the middle of the strip. To those who want to relax a little and maybe have a chance at a little peace and quite time. 

Vacation means different things to different people. I have a lot of coworkers who think we're nuts to spend more than 3 or 4 nights in Vegas. I'd venture a guess to say that's typical of most who go to Vegas. Most will want to stay on the strip but, there are those who want to visit the strip and yet be able to get away from the strip.

Also consider the resorts on the strip, or at least very close to it, tend to not have that timeshare resort feel to them. The pools are often minimal and some of the other typical timeshare amenities may be missing or minimal. Families with childern might want more resort style amenities offered by resort that are located off strip.

Then there are the bargain hunters. I can't speak for Wyndham but Diamond Resorts has timeshares off strip that are more "economical" as far as number of points required. Much like some are fine in a studio unit, some are fine with a little distance.

Now, would I personally want to stay at a resort somewhat removed from the strip? Nope. I woudln't argue that the majority are going to want to stay on/near the strip. There are those who are happy off strip, those who need to stretch points and even those who bring children and want more of a resort for the family than the convenience of walking right out onto the strip.


----------



## timeos2 (May 27, 2013)

Karen G said:


> No, I wouldn't because I wouldn't want to cross the freeway. If you approached the construction site from the Rio on Flamingo, it would seem like it's far away. But if you approach it driving from the direction I described from the north along the back road you would have seen how close it is to the back of the Mirage and Caesar's Palace. It's definitely a location where one would want a car and with a car it is in a very convenient spot.
> 
> But, to each his own. I guess I see things a bit differently since I live here rather than as a visitor to the Strip.



I don't know of anyone who is interested in hanging around or even passing by the the back of Caesar's or the Mirage. I know plenty who would make it a point to avoid it.  

Now us we're in the "Meet me behind the Rio and we'll walk over to the employee parking and entrance area of Monte Carlo so we can all head over the Delivery area back of Bally's!"  It makes for a far more interesting visit if you walk away with no major bodily injuries and your wallet. Some really great stories of survival. Almost never any line to get in on those gate ways to the best Las Vegas offers.


----------



## timeos2 (May 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> That's a proven Wyndham formula. They have done quite well at National Harbor which is just downriver from the Blue Plains sewage treatment plant



Like Grand Desert a block or two from the strip on one side and Hard Rock on the other vs the Desert Blue Cistern they have the fabulous Alexandria location with all the services and amenities around it and then the nice resort / poor location National Harbor. But that NH location is a great one compared to where this ill advised LV resort will be. If that is an ongoing formula it isn't a good one IMO.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> I don't know of anyone who is interested in hanging around or even passing by the the back of Caesar's or the Mirage. I know plenty who would make it a point to avoid it.
> 
> Now us we're in the "Meet me behind the Rio and we'll walk over to the employee parking and entrance area of Monte Carlo so we can all head over the Delivery area back of Bally's!"  It makes for a far more interesting visit if you walk away with no major bodily injuries and your wallet. Some really great stories of survival. Almost never any line to get in on those gate ways to the best Las Vegas offers.



John, unless your building is on the Strip, why would you walk to the Strip. The limo and taxi services in Las Vegas do a fine job and will drop you right in front of whatever address you care to visit.

As a side note, now that I have been to Vegas once I dont see any need to ever walk the Strip again. Ill stay at one of the Wyndhams, enjoy the pool during the day and take a cab or limo to a show at night.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Like Grand Desert a block or two from the strip on one side and Hard Rock on the other vs the Desert Blue Cistern they have the fabulous Alexandria location with all the services and amenities around it and then the nice resort / poor location National Harbor. But that NH location is a great one compared to where this ill advised LV resort will be. If that is an ongoing formula it isn't a good one IMO.



National Harbor. There is no other timeshare located next to a bigger Sewage Treatment Plant. At 370 million gallons a day Blue Plains is the biggest in the world. 

I dont know Las Vegas, but I do DC. Built on an old sand and gravel pit, downstream from Blue Plains and outside the Beltway, in Oxon Hill Md, and no Metro Station. I cant think of a worse location...and yet Wyndham is making National Harbor work....I think they will do fine in Las Vegas too. 

Remember Wyndham is a points system we dont have to visit where we own. National Harbor is a desired ownership because of the mf to points ratio there...I bet they do the same thing in LasVegas....It will sell, dont worry about Wyndham's sales force.

In spite of all their "mistakes" since 2009 Wyndhams stock has been a winner...They must be doing something right


----------



## Karen G (May 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> I don't know of anyone who is interested in hanging around or even passing by the the back of Caesar's or the Mirage. I know plenty who would make it a point to avoid it.


There are thousands of people who pass by the back of Caesars or the Mirage or any of the other casinos. They are employees and locals who know the best way to get around this place.

Entering the casinos from the back streets makes a lot more sense than trying to enter from the Strip if one is driving. You can drive right up to the valet or park yourself in the garage.  As Ron pointed out above, taxis are plentiful and the ride would be short from the Twain location. The resort would likely provide a shuttle to the Strip so you wouldn't have to walk anyway.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok is grand desert the one next to south point casino? if so i have had 2 great stays at grand desert and plan to go again. Don't mind being a few blocks away from the strip.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 2, 2013)

smurfyblue said:


> Ok is grand desert the one next to south point casino? if so i have had 2 great stays at grand desert and plan to go again. Don't mind being a few blocks away from the strip.



No, Grand Desert is 3 blocks from the strip on Harmon - two blocks from the Marriott Grand Chateau. It's a very very short drive, not a bad walk to the strip or go the other way 1 block & you're at Hard Rock Hotel / Casino. 

The one out by South Point is a Worldmark. Nice resort but not considered to be anywhere near the strip.  The Desert Blue Moon would be much closer but the "neighborhood" is, er, not appealing to put it nicely. The best of it is the rear end of the casino / hotels, much of it under/over pass and the worst lonely and potentially dangerous industrial space.  There is no fancy South Point Casino next door.  Closest is the back side of the RIO, not a top location and not that close. 

Overall not a desirable place to be or build. They had a grand plan to improve it as a type of extension to the (then) booming Harmon area improvements / strip extension. But the far more upscale Harmon projects have mostly failed or faded away, whole sections of the actual strip have become ghost towns so needless to say the potential for such a long term improvement to a distressed area basically died when the economy soured.  Why Wyndham wants to resurrect it is a mystery to me.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 2, 2013)

Well! Thanks for clearing that up. I always wondered why people kept implying that grand desert is bad. I guess I had been thinking about at a different resort altogether. 

Well even though its a "very cheap" strategy by Wyndham  you never know the resort might just attract other development. Lets wait and see, although d sewage treatment plant on one side and an abandoned steel on the other makes it sound really unpleasant.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 2, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The one out by South Point is a Worldmark.


No, the one next to Southpoint is the Grandview.  The Worldmark is several blocks north of Southpoint.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jun 16, 2013)

roadtriper said:


> I don't think the location is going to be as troublesome as the Market! 280 more timeshare units there, Hilton with all the new inventory at Elara, Orange Lake renovating 200 +/- units at the Desert Club for active sales, Trump Towers, etc. etc.
> I've heard that the sales folks at the desert Club are trying to get 40K for a 2 bedroom!?    the economy is getting better, But...
> Plus LV is already an over built market.
> 
> and quite frankly, I've enjoyed the past 4-5 years where there wasn't a Timeshare Pimp every 15 feet!



I wouldn't pay $4K developer price for the Holiday Inn Desert Club...I thought it was nowhere near Gold Crown quality...units were dark & dumpy..furniture was really cheap in my opinion...I find it unlikely that anyone would be dumb enough to pay $40K to own there..


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 16, 2013)

GeorgeJ. said:


> I wouldn't pay $4K developer price for the Holiday Inn Desert Club...I thought it was nowhere near Gold Crown quality...units were dark & dumpy..furniture was really cheap in my opinion...I find it unlikely that anyone would be dumb enough to pay $40K to own there..



The gross overpricing of virtually all resorts - but especially those that undergo any type of name change / management change to the selling group - is troubling. Especially since it is the very same resorts that often hold very low resale values often at least partially due to denigration by the sales groups of any resales. Cases like HI Desert Club where a "new" resort is really a massive renovation to an older, rental apartment complex or the many motel to timeshare type conversions just don't meet the standards of the newer, purpose built timeshares that often surround them. 

 But the real value hardly ever plays much of a part in Developer pricing. They pick numbers that make their projections work and then hope there will be enough uninformed buyers roped in to pay it.  Despite the glut of units at the very same resort that sit unsold at low resale prices they make it sound like a deal to those new buyers. We see all the time that it works as those buyers show up here months or a year or so later asking how to get out and bemoaning a terrible snap decision they made to buy. They are typically down on all timeshare because of it and fail to recognize that it was a mistake paying retail not a mistake to see timeshare as a great way to travel. After that experience they want out and would likely never be a candidate again no matter how great the value may be.  

Those of us here even a few months aren't likely to consider a $40K Desert Club or a $40K+ brand new Wyndham contract. We know the value is in resale. Fortunately for the Developers, unfortunate for too many buyers, far more people get hooked by the slick presentations and "free" gifts than will ever find TUG before they buy their first (and perhaps only) timeshare. So the cycle continues and the very term timeshare remains a negative to most financial advisers. It also labels timeshare owners as suckers. Too often that also turns out to be true.


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jun 16, 2013)

John you make a very good point,we now realise we paid overs for our timeshare,but hey you live and learn,but we will not dwell on it,we will make the most of it for years to come,it's no good crying of spilt milk,as they say.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 17, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The gross overpricing of virtually all resorts - but especially those that undergo any type of name change / management change to the selling group - is troubling. Especially since it is the very same resorts that often hold very low resale values often at least partially due to denigration by the sales groups of any resales. Cases like HI Desert Club where a "new" resort is really a massive renovation to an older, rental apartment complex or the many motel to timeshare type conversions just don't meet the standards of the newer, purpose built timeshares that often surround them.
> 
> But the real value hardly ever plays much of a part in Developer pricing. They pick numbers that make their projections work and then hope there will be enough uninformed buyers roped in to pay it.  Despite the glut of units at the very same resort that sit unsold at low resale prices they make it sound like a deal to those new buyers. We see all the time that it works as those buyers show up here months or a year or so later asking how to get out and bemoaning a terrible snap decision they made to buy. They are typically down on all timeshare because of it and fail to recognize that it was a mistake paying retail not a mistake to see timeshare as a great way to travel. After that experience they want out and would likely never be a candidate again no matter how great the value may be.
> 
> Those of us here even a few months aren't likely to consider a $40K Desert Club or a $40K+ brand new Wyndham contract. We know the value is in resale. Fortunately for the Developers, unfortunate for too many buyers, far more people get hooked by the slick presentations and "free" gifts than will ever find TUG before they buy their first (and perhaps only) timeshare. So the cycle continues and the very term timeshare remains a negative to most financial advisers. It also labels timeshare owners as suckers. Too often that also turns out to be true.



Good points John,  But even experienced Tuggers can get mesmerized by the hype!  a certain 4 Bdrm Penthouse unit at PH comes to mind!  

Watching the LV Resale Market over the past 7-8 years has been interesting. as the new latest and greatest resorts came online, i.e. Tahiti Village and PH Tower. and the $30, $40, $50K+ price tags floating around. plus folks trying their best to Justify why they got a great deal...  and less than 24 mos. later each poroperty had units selling for a Buck on eBay along with all the others.

From what I can see, the only units in LV that have any chance of any resale value are ones within a points system, where the points are transferable to the new owner.  RT


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 17, 2013)

roadtriper said:


> good points john, but even experienced tuggers can get mesmerized by the hype! A certain 4 bdrm penthouse unit at ph comes to mind!
> 
> Watching the lv resale market over the past 7-8 years has been interesting. As the new latest and greatest resorts came online, i.e. Tahiti village and ph tower. And the $30, $40, $50k+ price tags floating around. Plus folks trying their best to justify why they got a great deal... And less than 24 mos.  hours after the recision deadline later each property had units selling for a buck on ebay along with all the others.
> 
> From what i can see, the only units in lv that have any chance of any resale value are ones within a points system, where the points are transferable to the new owner. Rt


 
imho  ymmv


----------

